# Welcome Pro Waterfowl



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I would like to take this opportunity to introduce everyone here to another waterfowl site on the net, Pro Waterfowl. I would recommend to you to pay them a visit as well as
welcome any of them to our forum. There's always plenty of room on the net for more great guys to talk about hunting, so please join me in welcoming them to our site.

They're giving away a duck call on the forum as well, so take a shot at some free gear!!!


----------



## Leggie (Sep 15, 2003)

Chris,

Thanks for the welcome! We look forward to sharing information throughout the hunting season. Just leave us a few birds since our season doesn't open until the 1st of November!!   

We have some give-aways coming up as Chris mentioned so you are all more than welcome to enter your name for a chance!!

Thanks again,
Mike
prowaterfowl.com


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Look forward to sharing some info/stories. Welcome aboard......
Are you a Jayhawk fan Mike??


----------



## Leggie (Sep 15, 2003)

I live and die Jayhawk basketball!!!! We finally got rid of Roy so now we are smooth sailing to the National Championship!!! Roy was a great KU coach but never seemed to be able to win the big game, we'll see what Bill Self can do.

Who do you guy's root for???


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Practically living in Minnesota I follow the Gophers and the Minnesota pro teams. Back in 1996 we went down to KU for spring break to see some friends(also because we didn't have the money for Cancun). The campus there is awesome and seeing Jayhawk arena was the best part of the trip. I remember watching the team practice and standing on center court it was like standing on sacred ground The tradition there is unreal. You guys also had our stud, Boschee, there and it was fun watching him on tv when we had the chance. 
Rock JocK Jayhawk....


----------



## Leggie (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, Allen Field House is something else. There is a lot of tradition there and the campus is wonderful especially in the fall. Boschee was a wonderful player and a great guy. We enjoyed him.


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Welcome! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We wont shoot to many :lol: 
Welcome guys :beer: :beer:


----------



## Leggie (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Leggie (Sep 15, 2003)

One last thing I might mention in addition to the duck call giveaway is the $150 gift certificate giveaway. Thanks, Mike


----------

